# Can Anyone make me a HHC signature?



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I desperately want a "sheldon signature" and the premade siggy places don't work on my blackberry and I have no home computer. Is anyone willing to make me one with some of the pic below with turquoise writing that has " <3 Sheldon Pooper" on it? Love you forever HHC!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

i can't help you but wanted to tell you how much i LOVE that pic.

i am a loser at stuff like this. i had to get somebody to walk me through posting a pic from photobucket.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I can make one if you like. I'll send you it tonight after I get home. Perhaps by 8 o clock?


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

let me know if you don't like it! when ReginasMommy makes them, they come out a lot clearer & cleaner so you might want to wait to see hers!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

aww its adorable!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Figured I'd do it now. Here are 3. Let me know if you want something different!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Can you make me one so I look like Cindy Crawford?


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

not that its for me lol but I like the first one! good job ReginasMommy!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a couple more:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Omg! Squeeeeee! Thanks guys! Ill roate through a few of them  Love!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Being conscientious of people attempting to navigate the boards around enormous sig pictures, here's a slightly smaller one:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Heeehehe... I love ALL of them, but LG, yours makes Sheldon look even more fluffy than he already is  Love it!


----------

